# Flip me the bird!



## JohnT (Nov 30, 2015)

I know this is rather late, and Thanksgiving is "done and dusted", but I wonder if anyone else took a picture of the "Bird"...

Mine was an 18 pounder. I stuffed, trussed, and used the diaper method. I baked to 160 internal temp. Bird cam out great, with crispy skin and juicy white meat!!!

Sorry for the blurry pictures.. My phone simply sucks!


----------



## Julie (Nov 30, 2015)

I didn't any pics but was wondering if anyone else uses wine instead of water when roasting their turkey?


----------



## NorCal (Nov 30, 2015)

Looks like it came out perfect.


----------



## cmason1957 (Nov 30, 2015)

I wish I had taken a picture of the bird I smoked. I brined it in cranberry/pomegranete juice. Oh did it look funny going in, but coming out the skin was a beautiful dark red-smoked color and the taste was amazing. We sent home more leftovers than normal.


----------



## Thig (Nov 30, 2015)

I smoked a turkey breast in the Green Egg. Soaked in an apple cider brine overnight.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 30, 2015)

I cold smoked a turkey for approx 45 minutes prior to putting it on the weber - turned out great !!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 30, 2015)

I did a 22 pounder in the electric roaster and a 12 pounder in the smoker. Both were brined and both were awesome.


----------



## knifemaker (Nov 30, 2015)

We had a bad ice storm, lots of ice with heavy wet snow on top, so unfortunately for me, our thanksgiving was canceled. So I had a glass of wine and a big plate of nachos. Sorry, no pics of the wine or nachos.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 30, 2015)

Our turkey was a bit unruly this year and it wasn't even the biggest one at the store. It hurt a bit when it flattened me................
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKfbHiQ6aFU[/ame]


----------

